# Spare DIY recipe exchange



## Stevey Queen (Apr 22, 2020)

Not sure if there’s an official thread to do this but I was thinking that I should giveaway my duplicate DIY recipes since you can’t store them.

Willing to accept trades but really don’t mind giving them away for free.

DIY recipes to giveaway:
- Wooden Bookshelf
- Shell Arch
- Bamboo-shoot lamp
- Light bamboo rug
- Pear bed

Pm/vm me if you want one!


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 22, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Thismumof.1.2.3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Do you still have the wooden bookshelf? Is it the large half a wall covering one? Happy to tip if so!


----------



## moomoopickles (Apr 23, 2020)

do you still have the shell arch?


----------

